# Rainbow Crew - It's Our Year : Pt 35



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home Rainbowers

It's going to be a good day today! 

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams
That you dare to dream
Really DO come true*​









The Cyclers!
GailM IVF Aril 2004, BS 20/4, Stimms 21/4, Scan 28/4, EC 4/5, ET 6/5
Jo IVF, DR 17/4, BS 29/4, Stimms & steroids 29/4, Scans 7/5, 11/5, EC 13/5
Julie Anne IVF BS 18/5
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim, Provera 22/3, DR 1/4, BS 20/4, Stimms 20/4, Scans 26/4, 28/4, 30/4 EC 4/5, ET 6/5 ... TOMORROW
Lou IVF, DR 17/4, BS 6/5, Stimms 16/5
S4arh Clomid Cycle 17/4










The Current Rainbow 2WWers!

Laine Clomid - Test ??










Rainbow Crew Mums To Be!
Carol (Rainbow Drops .. RD1 & RD2) ICSI
Carole IVF
CJ FET
ClareS (Thing 1 & Thing 2) ICSI
Dee (Toot) IVF
Gemma B IVF Test 27/4
Harriet ICSI
Hun IVF
Imogen ICSI
Nic (Dolly) IVF - twins
Nicki (Starsky & Hutch) ICSI
TraceyS (Pip & Pop) IVF
WinneThePooh IVF - twins










The Crewmates!
AllisonT DIVF Review 30/3
Chick66 IUI next step ovarian drilling
Fee A Summer Rainbower!
LB IUI soon!
mmmbop see the May thread!
Paula lots of BMS!
Cherub75 (Emma) - Clomid Review 1/6
Littlest (Sarah) - ??


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Good luck to Kim and Gail for ET!

Lou, hope the BS shows the nasty sniffs have done their job!

Lots of Love
Dee
xxx
  *


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Good luck girls for ET today 

I followed a rainbow all the way home yesterday and prayed for miracles for us all.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG Kim - just saw you got 15 embies  

Well done!

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Gail and Kim - good luck for ET today!!!!    

LB - it's good you are excited and can't stop grinning!  

Jo - glad you feel that you are folly growing!  Roll on tomorrow!

Lou - good luck for your base line today! 

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello gorgeous gals!

Remember Me??

So sorry for being absent for a while but I know you all understand. Thank you too for all of the wonderful messages, phone calls, cards and support. You dont know just how much they have helped and meant to me. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

I wont bore you with all of the details but things are still very worrying regarding my Mum and I am finding it extremely hard to cope and get through each day. Trying to keep a stiff upper lip which I have been an expert in doing in the past is actually failing this time. Apologies therefore to all of you lovely friends who have thought of calling..... I just cant face talking at the moment. (Not like me at all.... as you know!).

We still havent had time to talk about the failed last cycle although my dh has spoken a word or two about searching for a money tree so that we could try again. Thats come out of the blue because we said before that if this time didnt work then we would call it quits. Funny how this fertility lark gets you hooked. I just know that now is not the right time to even contemplate it all and will take a rest until we have time to think it thru sensibly.

I am so sorry that I have not been supportive and around for so many of you over the past couple of weeks. It doesnt mean that I am not thinking of you and trying to take a peek on here when I can. Thank you too for mentioning me in your posts and for all of the good wishes for Mum. It really does help when you know that your friends are still there even if you dont get the time to write to you personally.

So pleased for Gail and Kim that this week has been going well for you and I am keeping everything crossed for successful transfers today. Goood luck girls.

To everyone else, bless you for being there. I will try and post to you again soon but please know I am thinking about you all and hoping that the Rainbow continues to bring the love and luck to you all.

Much love,

Dawn xxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Dawn,

Lovely to hear from you - don't apologise for not being around to provide support to others right now - we all fully understand and at times we all just need a bit of 'me' time, which right now is exactly what you are needing. 

So don't you go worrying about things on here, all your friends know that you are still there and that you still wish the best for them - so right now, just please please take care of yourself.

^cuddleup^

Sue xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Gail and Kim,

Thinking of you both right now - hope ET goes well and you both have a good 2ww before getting that big fat  at the end of it!

love,

Sue xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Dear Gail and Kim,

Massive congratualtions on your brilliant collection of embies, best of luck today with the transfer...

Thinking of you both


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Fantastic to hear from you Dawn. Take care of you, Pete and mum. Big hugs.

Love from Carole

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Kim and Gail

Hope ET went well. Looking forward to hearing your news.

Love from Carole

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Dawn lovely to hear from you but wish news on your Mum was better. Its starnge isnt it how our dhs seem to change mind over tx before we do - was Martin who did u turn for us and decided didnt want to stop when we had decided to. Think shock of how all frosties got used up so quickly in one go was too much for him and came too soon. Will continue to think of both you and your mum and hope for better news on her recovery soon.

Gail fantastic news on eggs and embies - good luck for et today.

Kim good luck too sweetheart hope all goes well with et today.

Laine think I must be thick today too cos I too wondered how come 2ww if not ovulated yet  Hope you are well and that by now you have had positive stick - look at me this time 52 day cycle 

Paula glad you got rid of nasty virus from computer now we dont have to do without hearing from you - miss you when you are not here to raise a smile 

LB I like Cathy Kelly too, have just finished Danielle Steel - Ransom - was good now need something else to read but have guests for dinner again this weekend so should be thinking about what to cook  but cant get excited about it at moment.

Carol so glad that headache is staying away today.

Jo good luck for scan tomorrow.

Another day cleaning for me today and more paperwork. Have headache today and af is still making me sore. Not sniffing yet - not till after scan just on contraceptive pill till scan on 18th.

Anyway love to all

julie anne xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just a quick one, need to get back to work really.

Dawn LOVELY to hear from you. We had all been worried about you and your family. Sorry to hear your Mum is still poorly but you sound like you are looking after her well. I know what you mean about IVF addiction, I mean when do you ever decided to stop, I just dont know if I could ever do that. We are with you all the way whatever you decide. 

Kim and Gail Hope all has gone well today. Let us know the news soon 

Had my BS scan today all fine. Amal my nurse was back today. Its really weird coz today is her first day back, I was her first patient, this was my first scan and today I would have been 40 weeks if the last IVF had worked. So it all feels meant to be today. I am so pleased she is back she is a darling and so lovley. We both gave each other a big hug. She has had some similar problems to me recently so we had a good chat about all our woes etc.

Ist stim injection next Weds 12th then first follie scan Mon 17th with EC week beginning Mon 24th.  Rainow ring with me all the time. So far it is working well and doing its rainbow stuff 

Love to all

Lou xxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Dawnknee - oh sweetheart, so good to hear from you. Thinking of you lots and lots. Take things easy and look after yourself too xxxxxx

Lou - Glad BS went well for you today.

Kim & Gail - Can't wait to hear your rainbow news too.

Julie Anne - Hope the headache goes away soon.

Jo - Lots of special good luck wishes for tomorrows scan.

Carol - Glad the headache is keeping away.

Helloooo everyone else.

CD16 and no +opk for me, not sure what to think really. Feel a little bit fed up with all the checking. 

Nothing else to report.

Laine x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Hi Rainbowers

It is my absolute honor, pleasure and delight to post some fantastic news on behalf of Kim ..........

Pebbles and Bam Bam
(two perfect 4 cell embies)
are safely back with their Mummy!

7 of their perfect 4 cell siblings
are off to the freezer!​
Well done, Kim
You've done absolutely brilliantly and ....... never mind the moon, I am over the "rainbow" for you!!!!!!!!

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx
  *


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh Kim

What wonderful news xxx

Sparkly rainbow wishes for the 2ww!

Love

Laine x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Well done Kim ^thumbsup^ Keeping everything crossed for you now for test day.      

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dear Dawn 

Lovely to hear from you  You just take some time out right now and everyone will still be here when you are strong and ready to join us again. YOU are the most important thing right now. I hope your mum regains full health really soon. 

Big  to you. 

Love

Jayne x


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

Kim,Paul and Joe 
Brill news on you et now rest and take care.
Love Gemmaxxxx


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

Dear Dawn
How could we forget you?
Good to see you posting again - this is a good sign even if you're not feeling out of the woods yet.
Take your time - we're always here for you.
Love Loisxx


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

lou, just spotted today's post........... glad to hear that your scan was fine today. We'll be away on holiday when you start stimming, but wanted to wish you and Adam
 masses and masses of luck 

Flo
xxx


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

Kim, Paul and Joe,

Wonderful news

take good care of yourself Kim,

Flo
x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Kim 

How fab - well done you !!! Good luck for the dreaded 2WW - It has come around soo quick doesn;t seem 5 mins since you started sniffing.

Clare


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams
That you dare to dream
Really DO come true*​









The Cyclers!
Jo IVF, DR 17/4, BS 29/4, Stimms & steroids 29/4, Scans 7/5, 11/5, EC 13/5
Julie Anne IVF - BCP, BS 18/5
Lou IVF, DR 17/4, BS 6/5, Stimms 12/5, Scan 17/5
S4arh Clomid Cycle 17/4










The Current Rainbow 2WWers!

Laine Clomid - Test ??
Kimric IVF (Pebbles and Bam Bam) Test 20/5
GailM IVF Test 20/5?










Rainbow Crew Mums To Be!
Carol (Rainbow Drops .. RD1 & RD2) ICSI
Carole IVF
CJ FET
ClareS (Thing 1 & Thing 2) ICSI
Dee (Toot) IVF
Gemma B IVF Test 27/4
Harriet ICSI
Hun IVF
Imogen ICSI
Nic (Dolly) IVF - twins
Nicki (Starsky & Hutch) ICSI
TraceyS (Pip & Pop) IVF
WinneThePooh IVF - twins










The Crewmates!
AllisonT DIVF Review 30/3
Chick66 IUI next step ovarian drilling
Fee A Summer Rainbower!
LB IUI soon!
mmmbop see the May thread!
Paula lots of BMS!
Cherub75 (Emma) - Clomid Review 1/6
Littlest (Sarah) - ??


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbowers

Just a quick catch up from me this evening

Kim - well done again, mate ... I can't keep smiling when I think of your fantastic news today! 

Gail - Hope everything went smoothly for you today and your little embies are snuggling in with their Mummy. Looking forward to reading your good news. xxx

Lou - Pleased your scan went well today .. great news that you start stimming sooner than you thought too. xxx

Jo ........ Definately only 1 sleep to go now! Loads of luck for tomorrow ... I'll be thinking of you. xxx

LB - Another person who is making me smile loads today .. I keep thinking of you just standing there looking at all your lucky drugs ....... and what excellent luck and a baby or two they are going to bring you this time. xxx

Dawn - Good to hear from you, although sorry to hear that things still aren't so good with you and yours. Ditto to from me to everything SueMJ said .. she summed it up really well. Am thinking of you. xxx

Carole - Good luck for your scan tomorrow ... can't wait to hear about your first meeting with bubbs and see you on the 1st tri boards! xxx

Hope everyone else is ok ... sorry not to have mentioned everyone - I am cream crackered and have yet another hectic day ahead tomorrow. Still, after that it's the weekend and there will be plenty of catching up time then .. I hope!

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Go Kim !!!........ and grow that football team !!       

Loads of luck & Love to you all

Amanda xxxxx*


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Kim

You know how happy I am for you all  .
Look after your babies, can't wait to see your Positive test in 2 weeks  , and remember I am a ^witchypoo^,   

Love Jo and Paul
x x x


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Dawn - you are such a sweetie, thinking about you all, and sending you tons of love xxxxx

Kim - FANTASTIC NEWS - thrilled to bits for you and Paul and of course Joe.xxxTake good care of yourselves

Lou - I have a really good feeling about this cycle for you - Amal will be your guardian  - GOOD LUCK xxx

Jo - good luck to you to sweetie xx


Everybody else, good luck, much love Bev H xxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Kim - well done - not bad for a woman of your years!!!! !

Seriously - I can not put into words just how chuffed I am for you, Paul and Joe - what a fantastic cycle you have had and it's just gonna get even better, when you post about the big fat  you will get in a couple of weeks time!

Sorry I didn't respond to your text - it wasn't for the lack of trying - my bl**dy phone keeps giving me 'error sending message' reports!

Take care of yourself and Pebbles and Bam Bam!

All our love,

Sue, Dion and Iestyn xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Lou - so glad everything went well for you today. It makes such a difference when you have a nurse that you really like and can talk to. Can't believe how fast your cycle is progressing!

Jo - Really really excited for you - Can't wait to hear your 'follie good news' tomorrow!

Take care all,

Love,

Sue, Dion and Iestyn xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Jo

Just to say, thinking of you tomorrow for your scan  good luck ! Those horrible headache's would have worked a treat 

Loads of love
Amanda xxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Another good luck wish for tomorrow Jo and Paul

Love from Carole
xxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Gang ,

Kim - what can I say, excellent news, , so pleased for you.

Jo - good luck for tomorrow ^thumbsup^

Carole - good luck for you scan, I know you are probably terrified, will be thinking of you,

Lou - glad everything went well, 

Sorry its short and sweet again guys, and thanks for all
your wishes and support , but feeling knackered don't know how as had a little snooze in the afternoon.

2 grade 1 excellent embies, 4 cell divide put back in and 2 frozen   

Luv to everyone else, 
Gail x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Fantastic news Gail !!!!

I have a good feeling about you and Kim. (And there's nothing like a good feeling )

And thanks for thinking about me, too.

Love from Carole

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo

Wishing you lots of rainbow luck for the scan tomorrow.

Laine x


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

Just a quick post from me
I just want to say hope everyone is doing ok with their treatments I do read them every day I just dont post as I dont want you all to think I'm tresspassing now I've finally got on the buns in oven board,just wanted to wish you all big fat positives and I will see you all on the other board.
Dawn so nice to hear from you hope your mum gets better soon.
Jo and Lucy good luck tomorrow
Kin When do you test?
Everyone else Hi and good luck
Love Gemmaxxx
P.S has anyone tried the sour skittles they are gorge I cant stop eating them-well I've got to keep the rainbow theme going


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Hi Gail

Fantastic news hun!!!!

Well done you!

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx
  

PS - Will go back and update the list now  Is your test date the same as Kim's .. the 20th? xxx*


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Dee,


Yip 20th ,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone  

Gail - Hope ET went well today and your babies are back with you , can't wait to see a  by your name in 2 weeks x x 

Dawn - Lovely to hear from you x x Hope you find that money tree  

Lou - So pleased your scan went well today, and that Amal is back for you, this is it, this has to be the one x x 

Carole - Can't wait to see your scan piccie tomorrow, enjoy meeting your baby/ies  

Julie Anne - Hope you feel better soon hun x x 

Laine - Thinking of you hun, hope you feel a little better soon x x 

LB - Are your drugs still there  , keeping looking at them, cos they are going to make your dream come true x x 

Hi to everyone on this happy and lucky thread, hang on to all your dreams, cos they will come true one day x x

Thank you to everyone that has sent us messages for tomorrows follie scan, a little excited now, and also if I am honest a little , hope there are some in there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, but all I know is that we have done all we can for this cycle so it is out of our hands, can't do any more, so, we will wait and see  

Hope I get some sleep tonight  

Love to you all
Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hiya 

I am sitting here with the biggest grin and tears in my eyes after reading all your posts. Thankyou.

Well after a delay of an hour and a half, some poor love had OHSS bad and had to be drained, We finally went in and was advised against having 3 embies. Firstly she said as i have already had a successful pregnancy and the fact they are very good embies they didnt think it was a very good idea. So we were guided by them and had the 2. Also out of the rest 6 had started to fragment so they didnt advise freezing them. the others along with Pebbles & Bam Bam were all 4 cell and had cleaved so here we are with 7 frosties.

The bad news is poor little Joe has chicken pox. He is still quite bright but getting very spotty.

Dee thanks for posting that for me. Hope Toot is growing well.

Carole Was your scan today? will go and have a look in a mo.

Dawn You have no need to apologise to anyone. Sue MJ is absolutely right in her post. You take all the time you need. We will be here waiting for your return. in the meantime you know where i am if you want a chat. ^cuddleup^

Carol Pleased the headache has gone shame about the ^puke^ returning. Take care. When do you go away?

Julie Anne Hope your headache goes soon too.

Lou The rainbow ring did wonders for me. Great news you will be stimming next week. And brilliant you have your fav nurse along with you.

Laine Hope you can get started soon ^cuddleup^

SueMj Yeah not bad for an 'old girl' eh. Dont worry about replying.

LB I have Im'd you.

Well its early to bed tonight. Didnt get much sleep last night as Joe was very restless. Hope he is well soon poor little love.

Thanks again Girls.

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Well done to Kim and Gail ​
Great news both of you. So please everything went well.

Kim your cycle has been incredible. Jacs ring I say!

Jo Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*GOOD LUCK JO AND PAUL FOR TOMORROW.​*
*I still say 17 

Love Kim, Paul, Joe, Pebbles and Bam Bam x x x x xx*


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

awwww poor Joe, get well soon

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Gail

Fab news for you too hunny.

Lots of luck in the 2ww.

Love Laine x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Gail

Blooming brilliant news i am really pleased for you and we test on the same day too 

Glad you posted sleep well

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

We Hope Joe gets better soon Kim

Give my mate a huge hug from me, and I will speak to him tomorrow  

Lots of Love
Jo and Paul
x x x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH GIRLS    

YOUR ALL WONDERFUL!!!!


lUV
GAIL X

P.S Kim - sorry to hear about Joe - hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Get Well Soon, Joe*​
Kim, you probably know this but calomine lotion straight out of the fridge is fabulous to stop the itching. I still remember it from when I was about 5 years old and my Gran used to stand my sister and I on the bathroom stool and dab us in the stuff! 

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Gail

*FANTASTIC NEWS !!!!!!!​*
*This is fantastic news Gail, so pleased, hope the 2 ww goes quickly, so we can all congratulate you on your positive result   

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x*


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Dee

Paul went and got some calomine lotion today but will put it in the fridge.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like a positive thread here again girls  ..fantastic news Kim & Gail......can't wait to hear of your BFP's soon.

Kim sorry to hear about Joe,hope he gets better soon ^cuddleup^

Good luck everyone, i haven't been online much just lately so haven't had time to catch up with you all but i hope all your dreams come true  

luv
juel xx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Just catching up  

Jo........Good Luck tomorrow,....Go girl,....i reckon the BIG 12 for you  .........

Julieann hope you're feeling better soon sweetheart,i'll catch up with you soon i promise


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

WOW

busy busy busy this afternoon and evening ladies!!

Kim well done you getting your embies back on board - so looking forward to that BFP in 2 weeks time
thanks for the IM
 and a cuddle for young Joe - hope he gets well soon 

Gail - well done you to - great news AND 2 for the freezer - wishing you all the luck for that BFP XX

Jo - best of British luck for your scan tomorrow - i think it will be 10 for you XX


well i have probably flipped now - started caressing my synarel bottle this afternoon - might even take it to bed with me tonight - well dh reckons i am more excited by it than him at the moment   - hope it is not permanent 

Dawn - nice to see your post - take care XX

big hello to everyone
LB
X


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

evening girls

what fab news on here today for Kim, Gail and Lou. So pleased for you all

Lots of luck for tomorrow Jo

love
Sophie
xx
ps hope Joe gets better soon


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya,

Just had a mamouth catch up session, and now need my bed, so just want to quickly say congrats to Kim, Gail and Lou and Good Luck Jo for tomorrow.

Will hopefully catch up with everyone else soon,


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

jo    
my buddie goodluck for scan tomorrow thinking and praying for lots of follies 
love lilly


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Well done Kim and Gail  Hoping the 2ww goes very quick for you. Kim sorry to hear Joe is poorley - give him a big 

Jo - best of luck for today.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Today's the day,
Jo meets her Follies!

Loads of Luck, Jo

Will be thinking of you

Love
Dee
xxx
  *​


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

GOOD LUCK JO!!! ​
Hope you get lots and lots of follies today.

Jo and Gail Hope you are doing lots of sitting and resting.

Kim Hope Joe is ok today.

Love to all

Lou xxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Kim - fantastic news that your 2 embies: Pebbles and BamBam (Great Names!) are back with you, along with 7 for the freezer - what a result!   Get well soon to Joe  

Gail - heh, great news for you toooo! 2 embies and 2 for the freezer! Nice one!  

Jo - hope today's scan goes well for you!

Lou - your post about Amal and how you felt yesterday was lovely, hold on to those positive thoughts  Glad you've got some rough dates to work to! and remember we're with you all the way!

Julie Anne - sorry you aren't feeling 100%, still the old witch took a long time to arrive so......... 

Dawn - lovely to hear from you, everyone totally understands that you are needed elsewhere, just remember if you need to talk there are lots of people on here that are there for you! Love to you, Pete and your mum.

LB -  at you and your relationship with the synarel bottle!

Love to you all
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hiya Crew mates

I take one day off and you leave me 11 pages to read through. It's taken me ages!   

Gail - Many Congratulations on your 2 perfect embies being put back. Keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you on 20th 

Dawn - So lovely to hear from you. Don't worry about not posting - it makes no mind, cos you are in our hearts and thoughts all the time anyway xx I'd missed hearing your news though, and it was good to see your name on a post again. You are bound to be vulnerable at the moment - and you are putting everything into looking after your Mum - as we all would do - and so leaving nothing for you I suspect - but I hope we can help and that things will look better soon. LoL the Money Tree - if Pete finds it let me know! It's what we need to x But thrilled that you two are going to give it another shot.

Jo - Hope today goes really well and you see some lovely follies! Brilliant that the headaches have finally gone. Keep drinking and thinking positive thoughts.

Julie Anne - hope you are feeling better now

Kimric - Yup - you really are Big Muvva! WELL DONE on your fantastic crop of embies, and thrilled for you and Paul that Bam Bam and Pebbles are on board with Mummy. Hope you are keeping your feet up today.   

Dear Joe - Big huge hugs from Laura for your itchy horrible chicken pox. Hope you feel better really soon 

Lou - Really pleased to read your news of yesterday. Lovely that your nurse was back at the Lister. Sounds really positive - keeping everything crossed for you hun xx

Laine - I know how hard it is for you to keep positive being on this roller coaster every month, and battling D as you do - you are such a brave lady, and your DH sounds wonderful too. Really hope this is the one for you guys xxxx

Carol - hope you and the RDs are doing OK

ClareS - how ya doing? Hope things are going OK

Dee - LMAO about 20 pages ago at your bottie trouble - then had sympathy bout, which serves me right really! Glad you and Toot are OK. On Sundays (Tootie days) I always think of your baby as Tootie in "Meet me in St. Louis" (an old film with Judy Garland, in case you haven't seen it!).

LB - hope you are OK - when do you start ?

Paula - Sorry you are so sleeeeeepy after work!!  Thank goodness it's Friday.

Emma - hope you and the wee man are OK? Doing anything exciting at the weekend? 

I had a really busy day yesterday - Went to Laura's school assembly (AWFUL torture watching her fidget and giggle with her boyfriend) - then went into London to get my robes!!! (cassock and surplice - you never saw anything so funny. I wore my red leather jacket to reassure myself that I'm still me!). Then went to John Lewis to get stuff to make Laura a fairy dress for her birthday party. Then it was choir in the evening, followed by drinking - shouldn't really - but txt seems so far away sometimes!.

I seem permanently knackered at the moment - wish I could crawl into bed the whole time.


Rainbow fairies 
Sue - hope you and teaser are doing great and the BP is behaving.

Amanda - haven't been over to Mummies for a while, but hope you and Millie are doing great

SueMJ - not long until your world trips start - hope things are going OK

Mel - absolutely brilliant to hear from you. Sorry for whatever the grim news was - but really great to have you back. 

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Chatter chatter and hardly any Paula in sight!! 

Morning girls!

Just got a couple of quick minutes to say hello and read everyones posts.

Cant yet find enough time to sit and post to everyone which I know you will understand but I must say hello to a couple of you special ladies.

Jo....... Sweetheart I have everything crossed for your scan today. You have been so strong and have battled with so many odds in the past so we are all hoping to see some lovely news from you later to day. I reckon 16 follies! Good luck sweetie..... this is the beginning of the start to meeting your precious baby. ^thumbsup^

Gail..... Well done on the embies... clever girl. Good luck with you 2ww and I will try to be around a bit more to hold your hand.

Lou.... Good luck to you to my little one. Stay focussed and positive because it is nearly time for you to have some lovely embies back with you too.

Kim....... Now your new name is wonderwoman! Talk about bloody brilliant! So thrilled that Bambam and pebbles are with their Mummy now and praying for you,Paul and Joe that your family becomes five in a couple of weeks! 

Fee.... I just want you to know that whilst we havent spoken you are very much in my heart and close to me. Hugs to Laura too.

Paula... Well kid, we beat the record!  So sorry about Sting... i feel awful now for building your hopes and then letting you down. Typical of me!

SueMJ..... oh poppet!.. Thank you so much for taking the time to post to me and reasurring me too. Your words were of great comfort at a time which is particularly bad. I so appreciate you thinking of me. Kiss to you and Iestyn.


Juel, Mel, Lb, SueL, ClareS, Dee, Debs, Amanda, Carol, Carole, BevH,JulieAnne, Cherub, Lilly and everyone else I have forgotton to mention.... Bless you all for being such wonderful pals.

It is two weeks today since my test day and the emotions have hit big time. I have had a day or so since Mum went home to think about what if's and I am just going through that emotional wreck bit, which we have all experienced. I am sure I will pick myself up soon and be back to giving that scouser some grief soon. 

I will try to pop in when I can but I do feel a bit of a freek now posting here as we are not doing any treatment now. Hope you wont mind me sticking my head in from time to time.

One last thing.... I just spotted elsewhere that Camilla (Sunfish) is expecting after falling naturally. I would just like to say.... Huge congratulations to you and your DH especially as we were all Inbertweenies back last Autumn. So good to see some unexpected good news!

Love to you all,

Dawn xxxxxx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Dear Dawn

Thankyou for the congratulations, we're still in shock over it all, every day is a blessing to us.

I hope and pray that this year is going to get better for you as its not been so great so far ^cuddleup^. Best wishes for Pete & your Mum also.

Congratulations to Jo, Kim & Gail (sorry if I've forgotten any others) good luck for the 2WW - I'll be thinking orange.

Big hugs to the rest of the rainbow crew

love

Camilla


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

*I spoke to Jo earlier and she was rushing to go out. so asked me to post for her if she hadnt. So here goes.

I did say a few times to her that she would get 17 follies, noticed too Paula has said that.

Well she did. She has 17 follies. Her lining is thicker than it has ever been.

BUT They are concerned about OHSS so she has to go back tomorrow and sunday so they can adjust drugs and genrally keep an eye.

I am sure she will post more tomorrow

This is the BIG ONE Jo they will be able to look after you
Well done

Love Kim x x x x*


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just a quick catch up on today's (well this morning's) natterings. It has been a very quiet afternoon around here today?

Paula - Sorry to hear that work has been so so manic ... I hope that now that this first week back is over and done with, things will start to calm down and you can get back to your normal 4 day (Friday's shopping and skivving!) working week! 
Also, I just want to thank you loads and loads for the surprise parcel .. it's great and it was lovely of you to think of me. Thanks loads, mate. xxxxx

Fee - What can I say ...... that will teach you to :-
a) take a day off
b) laugh at my predicament .. which is all sorted now, by the way!
Seriously, great to hear from you and can't wait to see a pic of you in all your robes! 

Carole - I have posted to you in your "official" new home! 

Jo - Where are you? We need your news!!!!!!!!! xxx

Love and Hugs to everyone else
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*** Special message for a Special Rainbower ***

Dawn .... I am quoting you, so you and everyone else knows why I am sending you a massive (but friendly!) kick up the butt!!!!!! 



DawnJ said:


> I will try to pop in when I can but I do feel a bit of a freek now posting here as we are not doing any treatment now. Hope you wont mind me sticking my head in from time to time.


Errmmmm ... can we just get one thing completely and utterly clear in all our heads here, mate.

You DO belong here ...... and you are NOT a freak at all.

As for not sticking your head in from time to time, I think you will be in more bother if you don't stick you head in as often as you can ..... don't you?

I appreciate that you are going through a real rough time at the moment .. and all your fellow rainbowers are here for you when ever you need us. It will get better, hun ... might not seem that way right now but trust me, it will.

Finally, Dawn - You are a founder Rainbower ... you belong with the Rainbow Crew and long after this thread has run it course, we will still all be the Rainbowers!

OK - Lecture .. friendly butt kick ... over! Sending you some cuddles now ... just incase it tickled!   

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Whey Hey, Jo!

THIS IS IT!

17 follies is fabulous news

Get drinking that cranberry and lots of water ... your dream is about to come true!

Loads and loads of love
Dee
xxx
  

PS - Thanks for posting, Kim.
Hope Pebbles and Bam Bam are snuggling, that Joe is recovering and that you are doing ok. xxx*​


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Wow it hasnt been very busy on here today and only one post from Paula ^shocked^ 

I have felt really poop today. Quite bloated and a sore middle area. Have been resting and drinking though. And will be going to bed in a mo.

Joe has more spots today. his poor little bum and willie are covered. He isnt doing much complaining though so we have been snuggled up on the settee together today. Thankyou for all your get well messages for him.


Dawn Its no wonder your so emotional at the moment. You have had to put your grief on hold whilst worrying and caring for your lovely Mum. You dont have to apologise at all. I wont phone you till you let me know your ready to talk. but even if you want to cry down the phone i am here to listen. Take care Mate. ^cuddleup^
Oh and no way must you feel a freak. Your not and you will be a part of the crew as long as you want.

LB I am inclined to agree with Paula it does sound like you have started the drugs already.  I know how you feel cos i was excited too. Not sure i took any to bed though 

Paula Hope your not overdoing it, first week back. Let them know how indespensible you are.

Lou Hope your ok 

SueL Anything happening with you or are you sneaking back to work??

Fee Wow you did have a busy day yesterday. No wonder you feel tired all the time.

Juel Nice to here from you.

Dee Hope your ok. Enjoy a nice chilled weekend.

Thats it from me. just gonna have a scout around then its cyclogest time and bed.

Night night 

Love Kim xx x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow Jo fantastic news, those rainbow rings are def doing their stuff. I keep paniking thinking what if mine falls off and I loose it!

17 follies is fantastic. Are they going to coast you? What is your oestrogen level? On my first cycle mine went up to 23,000!!! 

Thanks Kim for posting the news for Jo. Hope you are feeling ok.

Poor little Joe. Hope he is better soon

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Jo - well done on the follie front - 17 that is fabulous news - keeping my fingers crossed and saying a little prayer for you that you get lots of luvly embryos

take care and rest up - the best bit is to come 

LB
X


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone
thank you all for your lovely messages !!!!!

Thanks kim for posting for me  
We have got to be up at the hospital for 9 in the morning for bloods and a scan so they can adjust my drugs again tomorrow, they cut me down to 225 from 375 tonight, so will have to see what they think tomorrow.
I cant believe i have got OHSS with 17 follies, although she did say they were nice sizes and a few (didnt say how many) small ones 

The hospital have been excellent, had a call from them this afternoon and one half hour ago, to see if I was ok, and how was I feeling, bless em.

Has anyone had this happen to them ?, what can they do? will it have to be abandon if it gets too bad ?, I only had 7 days of stims!!!!! I have had OHSS after ET but never before !!!!!

Hope everyone is well, sorry this is all me, feeling rather bloated and full  

Take care everyone
Jo
x x x


----------



## Julie Anne (Nov 12, 2002)

Wow Jo really great news - this has got to be the one surely?

Kim so sorry to hear about Joes chicken pox careful hugs for him. Really pleased about pebbles and bam bam and your frosties.

Gail good luck to you and your embies too. Keeping everything crossed for you too.

Just another quick post from me tonight Im afraid but am reading posts so am keeping up and sending lots of positive thoughts and love to all

love julie anne xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi jo 
i am so happy for you hun wonderful news and guess what 17 my dh birthday is next week 17 lol i am so happy with this news thoughts and prayers your way and remember drink lots of water who told me this before lol youuuuuuu 
speak soon hun love always lilly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Jo - well done - 17 follies   

This WILL be the one for you!

Love and hugs

Debs xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Fee - you did make me  about Laura and her boyfriend!  and then even more so  about the red leather jacket, the cassock and the surplice cos I was trying to imagine you wearing all of that together! 

Paula - hope you got some ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^ !

Dawn - let those emotions out, Jac once said (and I think she's right), that they have to come out to make space for different emotions. You are bound to grieve and it's natural  from me to you. Dee's right!

Jo - good luck today, they are keeping a close eye on you! 17 follies brilliant!!!!!!! 

Kim - glad you are resting with Joe, Pebbles and BamBam and taking it easy! Love to you all. I took yesterday easy!  Water, cranberry and protein should help the OHSS...!

Gail - hope you are resting up too!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Jo

Have sent you an IM

Loads of love
Amanda xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Congratulations to Kim, and Gail on successful ets and frosties into the bargain.

Got everything crossed for Jo and Paul now for a similar story and 3 BFPs at the end of it all.

Dee, thanks for the welcome in my new home.

Dawn, great to see you posting again, and I too hope that the rest of this year will bring you and Pete lots of happiness that you so deserve.

Hello to everyone else. If I don't post much on here, I will still be lurking and following all your stories, waving my pompoms from the sidelines!

Love from Carole
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone
Just got back from the ozzy.

had my bloods done and a scan, the scan shows that our follies have grown a couple of mm throughout the night, which they say is ok, and the little ones have now caught up, what they are concerned about is that my hormone levels will double today, so will have to wait and see later.
We have got to go up daily now until Tuesday at least, I am booked in for EC on Thursday but we will wait and see if this is still right later.

Can anyone answer my question ................
Why do some peoples hormone levels go really high so quickly, and does it cause any problems (other then OHSS)?

I forgot to ask..........Doh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok, take care and I will do a proper post later.....promise

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo

Im not sure about the hormone levels either. On my first shot I had very high oestrogen, was on a high dose and got 19 eggs. Had bad OHSS. BUT on my 2nd go I was on a lower dose didnt have any problems with my oestrogen but I got more eggs so its weird! Didnt get any OHSS signs at all!

Good luck!!!!! 

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi jo 
wonderful news they are looking after you very well glad follies are growing well for you i have great feelings for you this time hun prayers your way hope al you girls are doing well thinking of you all 
love lilly xxxxx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Jo,

17 FOLLIES - EXCELLENT NEWS!!!

So very pleased for you - this is the one ^thumbsup^

Kim - hope you are resting up  

Sorry girls its short, but thanks again for all your support, still feeling knackered - this is the first day i've been out my bed. Every time I stand up I feel a bit dizzy . Not sure if it's because I've been lying down so much in the past week.

Luv to everyone on the thread,
Gailx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jo,

Wow 17 follies is excellent!

So pleased for you and will pray this is the one for you and Paul.

Love Laine x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Dawn - Please don't be silly....there is no way you are leaving us and you are not a freak.

Paula - Glad you managed to catch up on your sleep. Don't blame you for not doing the overtime.

Gail - Take things easy, especially if you are feeling dizzy. Sending you a (((((((((((((Gail)))))))))))))).

Kim - Sorry to hear about Joe, who he gets better soon. Hope you are taking things easy too.

Lou - How you doing?

Fee, Julie Anne, LB, Dee, Carole and anyone I missed - hi there x x

Have been busy doing housework as my mil is coming to stay with us until Wednesday am. Not really looking forward to it, as I don't feel well and defo not up to chatting. 

What a missy day again. Hope it picks up next week.

Laine x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Only me again
Just got another call, hormone levels risen to 12,138 !!!!! so stims have been reduced to just 75iu tonight and scan and bloods again at 11 tomorrow morning.

I am off to lay down as I feel very bloated and a little dizzy

Take care everyone
Jo
x x x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Oh Jo,

Sorry to hear that pal,

Go and try and rest up and lots of water,

Take care, thinking of you,
Gail x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Aww Jo,

Take it easy hunny.....thinking of you xxx

Laine x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Take it easy Jo

Just think what ever happens you are gonna get a very good crop of eggs and a BFP! 

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Jo - rest up and take care of all those luvly follies - hopefully it will feel a bit better when they cut the drugs down to 75 per day - take care - XX

Paula - perhaps you will get a prezzie as well as lots of goss!

Gail - hope you are getting lots of rest after ET - wishing you loads of luck XX

Laine - hope the visit from MIL goes ok hunny - try to take it easy though and i am sorry you don't really feel up to it XX

bit of a stressful day for me yesterday - got a puncture and no dh to help out urgh - anyway eventually got sorted and had tyre repaired - when dh came home last night i told him there was no way was i cooking - so we headed off to the Pizza Hut and it was delish as they say!
We bought a scanner yesterday so dh is going to sort that out for me tomorrow so i can post piccies 

big hello to all the rainbow gang

LB
X


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Time to move on, again

Love
Dee
xxx
  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=58;action=display;threadid=8643;start=0#lastPost


----------

